# Sadly I have joined the keyed club



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I was gutted to find a scratch along the door and quarter panel on my car today. Can only have been done outside the house as it hasn't moved since I washed in a week or so ago and it wasn't there then.

Some of it is worse in places than others but there are sections that you can get your nail in so I guess the only real way to get it sorted is a respray. Sadly as it is a track car I can't justify that so was thinking of giving Chippex a go based on some of the reviews on here. Unless of course you guys know a better supplier?

I suppose I should perhaps think myself lucky that this is the first time it has happened in my 20+ years of driving but its ****ed me right off.

Thanks for listening. Here's some of the delightful damage.


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Awful sinking feeling when you notice a scratch on the car, worse when so horrible ****er has done it.

Carl


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Hope you get something sorted mate. I still can't get my head round vandalism like this; I dread to think how I'd react.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Feeling your pain my friend. An old Prelude was in my possession for a whole 2 weeks before some mouth breather keyed it.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I ve just done an ok repair with one of these on a big stone chip on my bonnet.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/291594999682

That and a good session with da might save you.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It really angers me  these mindless idiots that do these kind of things, hope you get it repaired to a high standard fella then you can move on.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

If you can feel the scratch with your nail sadly it's a spray job, you could try wet and flat with a 1500 grit followed by a 3000 and give it a good polish this I'm sure will only reduce its visibility slightly, also has a high chance of burning through.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

I would ask a few of the pros advice and try sanding it before you pay for a repair. 
Obsidian/ads matt(stangalang) is amazing at doing it, i would ask him for some tips


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

defo sure its a ket mark and not someone who has brushed along it maybe a zip, bag, button etc? either way doesn't help sorry


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Having keyed a test panel to see what it's like I was amazed at how much force is required. I'd be surprised if a scratch that deep was done by anything but malicious intent.


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

sorry to hear, hope you can sand it out, otherwise, it's a respray :/
had an entire carside on the TT keyed once, urghhhh!


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the comments people. I knew you guys would understand the frustration.

I think I'll try Chippex to at least lessen the effect. For what it's worth I reported it to the police just in case they have other reports of the same in the area.

One of my neighbours cars has a scratch on the side of their car also which could possibly be fresh but there was no answer from them last night when I called round to check with them.

Guess I'll chalk this down to experience.


----------



## zeb (Aug 24, 2015)

sorry to hear that mate. Never did understand why people would get 'enjoyment' out of that.

hope you get it fixed to your satisfaction.

:thumb:


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

sorry to hear that mate, this sort of thing really annoys me


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry to see that. Unfortunately it looks like it needs repainted.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Boils my blood this stuff. 

Personally, as it looks a solid red, I'd be more inclined to buy the paint from your dealership and a cheap £1.50 artists brush set. Touch the tip of the brushes in to the paint and leave 'em to dry overnight so that they go hard. You now have an easy to control touch in stick - it's just like writing with a pen.

Touch in the 'line' and leave for a brief couple of minutes, and then polish back using a very fine abrasive hand polish, and this should remove all excess around the area, and any above the surface of the bodywork.

It's just a cheap but effective method; especially on solid paints; and would save you a nice bundle of cash. :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Why would you leave the paint to dry on the brush over night?? 

How would the paint transfer off of the brush if it's solid?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Sicskate said:


> Why would you leave the paint to dry on the brush over night??
> 
> How would the paint transfer off of the brush if it's solid?


Leave it to make the tip fine and solid.

The next day, you'll dip it in the paint to apply; using it a bit like the old quill pens.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Ah I see. 

I just use a tiny 1mm brush.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kriminal said:


> Boils my blood this stuff.
> 
> Personally, as it looks a solid red, I'd be more inclined to buy the paint from your dealership and a cheap £1.50 artists brush set. Touch the tip of the brushes in to the paint and leave 'em to dry overnight so that they go hard. You now have an easy to control touch in stick - it's just like writing with a pen.
> 
> ...


That is a bloody good idea. I'll give that a go. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Gutted for you mate, nothing worse than some low life pond scum damaging property without any thought for the owner, hope you get it sorted.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

You could use a tooth pic also.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Had another nosey around tonight and another neighbours car has been scratched also. He reckons it must have been in the last couple of days. His is a lot worse than mine as well. Can only assume some idiot has walked up the road and decided to randomly damage cars.

Hopefully this won't be a regular occurrence.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Unfortunately people seem to get a kick out of doing things like this, I've painted many keyd cars and can only sympathise with you.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Although haven't saw or felt it out close,im sure sanding it will cover most of the scratch,its something u must try in a damage like that.


----------

